# Unmarried couple moving to Dubai



## Browneyes82 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi there, I am hoping someone can help me please? I have been offered a relocation package in Dubai through my Employer. I currently live with my Partner of 3 years and we are not married. Will he be able to come with me? What sort of Visa will he need? I am also going in about 3 weeks so do not have alot of time! We currently rent and have no assets to worry about. I am being provided with a hotel and will find accommodation to rent once I am there. Any advice will be much appreciated!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If you are female and unmarried, then you won't be able to sponsor your partner.
He will need to find his own job and get sponsored by his employer,
In the meantime, assuming he has a British passport, then he can do a visa run to renew his visit visa every 30 days.
He will need to ensure he has international health insurance bought from overseas - as he wont be able to purchase local health insurance until he gets a UAE work visa.
It is illegal for unmarried couples to live together in Dubai - so you do run the risk (although it appears low) of being arrested and charged for this offence. The consequences are generally fine and jail followed by deportation.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Browneyes82 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi Steve, thank you so much for the response. So if he came with me what sort of Visa would he have? How do we organise it? If he decided to stay then I would get married out there as quickly as I could. How easy would that be to do do you know? Could he come out there on a 30 travel insurance initially? He may not like it and decide not to stay.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If he comes from UK on a standard free visit visa - then he could possibly use standard travel insurance - like a holiday maker.
Just make sure it is a good, comprehensive policy - because hospital stays are expensive here.
The marriage question is far bigger than just using that to get a visa for Dubai!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Browneyes82 (Oct 9, 2015)

We have been engaged for 2 years and marriage was not imminent but something to consider In the future. However as this relocation is now happening it is something we need to do sooner rather than later as I would not want to commit anything illegal. Unfortunately there isn't time to do it before we leave so wondered how easy/hard it would be to do once we were there?


----------



## tcs (Sep 10, 2015)

Getting married in the UAE - The official portal of UAE Government


Getting married 

Marriage is a legal requirement for all couples to establish a relationship, cohabit and have children together in the UAE.



Formalities for UAE Nationals

For the wedding of Emirati nationals, both the groom and the bride along with their legal guardians and two Muslim witnesses must be present.



The UAE Marriage Fund provides financial support and marriage counselling to young Emirati couples about to be married. Couples can seek marriage grant or register for mass wedding. 



*Formalities for expatriates*

Expatriates can also get married in the UAE, provided either the bride or the groom has a valid UAE residence visa. The other party must undergo a medical examination before their marriage.



Both parties need to provide:

Birth certificate
Original passports and copies of the residence/visit visas, as the case maybe
a marital status certificate stating whether the applicant is divorced, single or widowed attested either in the applicant's home country (by the respective foreign ministry and the UAE consulate) or in the UAE (by the applicant's consulate and the UAE Foreign Ministry)
and a Pre-marital Mutual Check Certificate


Couples can get married at their holy place of worship like a temple or church, at their embassy or consulate in the UAE or even at their residence.



Special Conditions

Expatriate men marrying a UAE national lady have to provide good conduct certificate from the police.
UAE women who obtained the UAE citizenship by dependency are not allowed to get married to expatriates.


Registration of marriage

For Muslim expatriates, the marriage contract must be registered in a Sharia court in the UAE. For non-Muslim expatriates, marriage laws of their home country will be applied. In any case, all marriages must be registered with your embassies in the UAE.



Some countries require their citizens to file an application of intention to marry at their embassy or consulate in the UAE. Foreign diplomatic missions also perform marriages for their nationals. You are advised to check with your embassy and proceed accordingly.



Marriage formalities may differ slightly from emirate to emirate. You are advised to check with the emirate of your residence.



You can access related eServices through this portal.

Useful links:

Housing aid from the government – Sheikh Zayed Housing Programme
Housing for UAE nationals of Dubai – Mohammed Bin Rashid Housing Establishment
Sponsoring a relative or friend – UAE federal portal
Getting married as an expatriate – Abu Dhabi Government portal

Important steps to follow to get married – Abu Dhabi Government portal

Marriage related services and information – Abu Dhabi Government portal

Marriage contracts within the judicial department premises – Abu Dhabi Government portal

Good conduct certificate – Abu Dhabi Government portal

Procedures for marriage of Muslims and Non-Muslims – Dubai Government portal

eZawaj and nuptial contracts – Dubai Courts
List of licensed marriage officials – Dubai Courts
Legal attestations related to marriage – Dubai Courts


----------



## Browneyes82 (Oct 9, 2015)

Thank you for the response. I have been doing my research but wondered if anyone had any personal experiences they could share?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

For ease and speed, most people nip to Cyprus and tie the knot. Again, there are numerous posts and threads on this subject on the forum.


----------



## Browneyes82 (Oct 9, 2015)

Really?? May I ask why?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Browneyes82 said:


> Really?? May I ask why?


Not sure who you're asking this of or what you're asking?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Just to clarify that post from tcs - Christian expats are NOT required to undergo a medical exam. This is for Muslims only.

I got married in Dubai, but you can't do it 'quickly', it takes time and you have to meet with the church and go through counselling and they decide if they are willing to marry you.

Please don't worry too much about the whole married thing, as it's one of those laws that the authorities in general turn a blind eye to, unless you annoy someone, or get caught for something else. Plenty of couples live here unmarried and do so for years. Don't see it as a priority.


----------



## Browneyes82 (Oct 9, 2015)

Dear Chocoholic, thank you for the response that's really helpful. My employer is going to provide 2 weeks hotel accommodation and then I need to find somewhere to rent. Do you think it would be best for him to come out there after that rather than coming with me straight away?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> Just to clarify that post from tcs - Christian expats are NOT required to undergo a medical exam. This is for Muslims only.
> 
> I got married in Dubai, but you can't do it 'quickly', it takes time and you have to meet with the church and go through counselling and they decide if they are willing to marry you.
> 
> Please don't worry too much about the whole married thing, as it's one of those laws that the authorities in general turn a blind eye to, unless you annoy someone, or get caught for something else. Plenty of couples live here unmarried and do so for years. Don't see it as a priority.


Takes time and interviews? A couple i know got married the next day at the Christian Church after a disparaging news story about them was published by Gulf News....


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Takes time and interviews? A couple i know got married the next day at the Christian Church after a disparaging news story about them was published by Gulf News....


In 'extreme' circumstances, yes they will do it to help you out. But normally you're required to attend at least one marriage counselling session.

We got married at Christ Church Jebel Ali.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Browneyes82 said:


> Dear Chocoholic, thank you for the response that's really helpful. My employer is going to provide 2 weeks hotel accommodation and then I need to find somewhere to rent. Do you think it would be best for him to come out there after that rather than coming with me straight away?


If your company is paying for accommodation, then yes, I would say that's a better option. Obviously when you rent etc everything will have to be in your name. Just bear in mind, that without a residents visa, your other half won't be able to have a bank account here, get a UAE drivers license and other things.

ETA: don't ask these questions on EW - all you'll get is negativity and NO NO NO, wagging fingers and 'shame on you'.


----------



## Browneyes82 (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks so much. Also could you advise me what sort of financial checks they do please and that's more about me than him?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't recall any financial checks being done, but they will do a police check, where they take your finger prints etc.


----------



## Browneyes82 (Oct 9, 2015)

I don't have a criminal record but my partner does. As he will just be coming out as a visitor will they do those checks just to get in the country or just at the time of applying for residency?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Does any one know the true meaning of the song "Brown Eyed Girl"


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Browneyes82 said:


> I don't have a criminal record but my partner does. As he will just be coming out as a visitor will they do those checks just to get in the country or just at the time of applying for residency?


Depends what his crime was and whether it's noted when they scan his passport.


----------



## adnan1010 (Oct 10, 2015)

*If it helps.*

According to the details you have provided, you people are living together but unmarried. 
You can move to Dubai and have your partner here on a visit visa.
This is what you are going to do anyways, if you are not married.
The truth is people are living here like this, which is illegal, so that is not much of big issue. Majority of people are expats from different countries and different religions, so these policies are not implemented practically, unless and until you publicly violate the rules. 
The best option would be to get married and then move in peacefully. 

Life is short and simple, don't make it complicated :welcome:


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

adnan1010 said:


> The truth is people are living here like this, which is illegal, so that is not much of big issue.


Breaking the Law is a big issue.

If you get caught you cannot say that 'everyone is doing it', so best that you not generalise and trivialise a criminal act with severe consequences.


----------



## Browneyes82 (Oct 9, 2015)

I do not want to break the law intentionally hence why I was so concerned to post it in the first place. However I do not feel this is a basis for marriage and want to be 100% sure it is the right thing. Furthermore I am leaving very soon and it is simply not feasible to do it before I leave. If it works out for us then I absolutely would get married as I feel that if I am living in a different country, I need to respect and abide by their rules. I am trying to find a short term solution and some advice from people own experiences.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Browneyes82 said:


> I am trying to find a short term solution and some advice from people own experiences.


I think you are being wise so as to not just get married for 'convenience' however like so many youngsters (pardon me ) you seem to think that there is a 'solution' which will allow you to break the law and guarantee you won;t be held liable.

Its really simple - follow the law or break the law. There is no 'break the law but it doesn't matter' option.

Those who do break the law do get away with it most of the time, apart from those who get caught and end up suffering somewhat severe consequences.

It would be fair to say that the majority of those who break the law manage to avoid the consequences but be in no doubt its 100% your decision and nobody here can give you a magic wand to guarantee that you get away with as well.

And good luck with your move, and welcome to Dubai when you arrive !


----------



## Browneyes82 (Oct 9, 2015)

Thank you very much. Someone mentioned previously about getting married in Cyprus. Why Cyprus? What's the relevance of that country in particular?


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

Cyprus will let you marry cheaply and quickly without a long waiting period. 

Regarding the risk of being arrested for co-habitation, it is very slim. Dubai wants to be religious but at the same time it wants people to come here. As a result it has two sets of laws: the "Seriously, don't break these'' laws and the "don't make it our business and we won't ask"' laws. Cohabitation falls in the latter category, as does premarital sex. Don't get caught screwing in public, using a prostitute, making a rape complaint (yeah, sad but true) or reporting a burglary at your house, and the police and prosecution will have no reason to ever concern themselves with your living arrangements. Keep the lease in your name and make peace with the fact that if the landlord wants to evict you, he can.

Also, seriously consider whether your boyfriend has some way of getting a job out here. Dubai is not a good place to sit around, unemployed and living off your partners' money. You'll drain your finances and he'll go nuts with boredom.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Just to clarify that post from tcs - Christian expats are NOT required to undergo a medical exam. This is for Muslims only...


as a blanket statement, that is incorrect... 

if one of the prospective spouse-es is *not* here on a residence visa, a medical exam is mandatory... religion has nothing to do with it...


----------



## number10a (Oct 11, 2015)

I would like to jump in here to say be careful about your other half relying on ordinary travel health insurance. Even the policies that advertise themselves as 'annual' basically go back on it all in the small print by limiting the cover to 30/45/60 days of travel out of that annual period. 

If he were in such a situation where he would need healthcare, remember insurance companies will jump at every possible opportunity to not pay out. 

Getting proper health insurance that can be used for long periods abroad would be the only safe solution really.


----------



## strange.annie (Aug 7, 2015)

number10a said:


> I would like to jump in here to say be careful about your other half relying on ordinary travel health insurance. Even the policies that advertise themselves as 'annual' basically go back on it all in the small print by limiting the cover to 30/45/60 days of travel out of that annual period.
> 
> If he were in such a situation where he would need healthcare, remember insurance companies will jump at every possible opportunity to not pay out.
> 
> Getting proper health insurance that can be used for long periods abroad would be the only safe solution really.


Wrong thread buddy... :-D


----------



## number10a (Oct 11, 2015)

strange.annie said:


> Wrong thread buddy... :-D


No, I don't think I do have the wrong thread. Buddy.



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If you are female and unmarried, then you won't be able to sponsor your partner.
> He will need to find his own job and get sponsored by his employer,
> In the meantime, assuming he has a British passport, then he can do a visa run to renew his visit visa every 30 days.
> ...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
BUPA do an international health policy that is not a travel/holiday policy - it is full blown international health policy that would cover a British person living in the UAE.
If someone was just coming here on a visit visa for a few weeks to combine a holiday with a look around to see if they wanted to relocate - then a normal holiday policy would suffice.
Anything longer than the holiday small print - then you would rightly need to look at a proper policy.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Browneyes82 (Oct 9, 2015)

Thank you.


----------

